# Dropping slide on empty chamber (Glock)



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all

This has probably been discussed here before but I'm using my cell phone and can't find info on it.

I have a Glock and after letting a frined have a look at it the other day he released the slide on an empty chamber by pressing the slide release. I know this is particularly bad for 1911's but how many repetitions would you need to do this on a Glock for it to become an actual issue? Its only been done about 2 or 3 times on my gun.

Help on this would be much appreciated!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

There is some talk about this on "glocktalk.com" from time to time. I have done this more than just a few times with no ill effects, though I don't make a habit of it. Your Glock should be fine. I suspect it would take many thousands of repetitions of this to cause any problems with your Glock. Don't sweat it, your gun's okay... unless it has an inherent manufacturing problem.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

MattJC said:


> Hi all
> 
> This has probably been discussed here before but I'm using my cell phone and can't find info on it.
> 
> ...


I don't do it, with my 1911 or any other semiauto. The friend would get a lecture, and a reminder _before_ he handled another of my guns. If you just listen to the sound made empty with that made when a cartridge is chambered, the former is clearly not what God intended.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Someone explain the hazards of releasing the slide on an empty chamber.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for responses. How many times would one need to do it to cause and actual damage? What would be damaged and hpw would you tell if it is damaged?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

MattJC said:


> Thanks for responses. How many times would one need to do it to cause and actual damage? What would be damaged and hpw would you tell if it is damaged?


Can't speak to the impact on Glocks, but it's part of the factory function check on Sig Sauer Pistols, and taught in the Armorer's course ( or was, several years ago).

Not something I would do repeatedly, but occasionally isn't going to hurt anything.

Still bad form to do it to someone else's firearm without asking, IMO.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Someone explain the hazards of releasing the slide on an empty chamber.


Loss of a friend?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

hillman said:


> Loss of a friend?


What?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Someone explain the hazards of releasing the slide on an empty chamber.


There have been incidences where the breach face has been damaged (cracked) by this practice. I have never seen this with a Glock but have heard of it happening to them (I suspect not many at all).

As a general rule, I avoid this mostly because I don't see the need to do it. But I have and do do it from time to time.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> What?


You were told not to... and then you broke my gun!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> There have been incidences where the breach face has been damaged (cracked) by this practice. I have never seen this with a Glock but have heard of it happening to them (I suspect not many at all).
> 
> As a general rule, I avoid this mostly because I don't see the need to do it. But I have and do do it from time to time.


Yeah, it isn't something I do a lot of either, but I can only imagine the damage would happen after significant repeated practice. I know design can be overlooked, as if to say "the pistol wasn't designed for that", but I can imagine any quality pistol not being designed to endure/withstand cycling of the slide. I think sometimes such issues are made over a personal preference or experience in a rare case rather than the potential for actual damage in all cases.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like an urban legend to me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Sounds like an urban legend to me.


I have seen a photo of a cracked breach face said to have been caused by this but have never actually seen it myself.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

If someone did it 10 times to their pistol for argument sake would that gun exhibit any signs of damage?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

MattJC said:


> If someone did it 10 times to their pistol for argument sake would that gun exhibit any signs of damage?


You keep asking for a number. You're not going to get one. How many miles will your car drive before the radiator cracks?
If you drive 90,000 miles, will it show any signs of damage?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MattJC said:


> If someone did it 10 times to their pistol for argument sake would that gun exhibit any signs of damage?


I would be amazed if it did. More than amazed, dumbfounded.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> You keep asking for a number. You're not going to get one. How many miles will your car drive before the radiator cracks?
> If you drive 90,000 miles, will it show any signs of damage?


Come on bruh, is it really necessary to be rude?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

MattJC said:


> If someone did it 10 times to their pistol for argument sake would that gun exhibit any signs of damage?


Matt, I'm with the SouthernBoy, I'd be beyond stunned. Like I said, these things go through so many torture tests and have been through hell and back in so many ways that it's hard for me to believe releasing the slide on an empty chamber (for most quality pistols) is going to damage it. I would imagine you'd have to do it A LOT, like sitting for hours on end racking and releasing the slide, for it to finally damage the thing. Could it happen? Sure. But it's not very likely. I really think it is more of an ettiquette issue that some folks adopt to be "proper" (but are really being silly about). You know how some folks are. I always handle someone else's weapon with respect and care, but really, I wouldn't worry too much about actual damage.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> Matt, I'm with the SouthernBoy, I'd be beyond stunned. Like I said, these things go through so many torture tests and have been through hell and back in so many ways that it's hard for me to believe releasing the slide on an empty chamber (for most quality pistols) is going to damage it. I would imagine you'd have to do it A LOT, like sitting for hours on end racking and releasing the slide, for it to finally damage the thing. Could it happen? Sure. But it's not very likely. I really think it is more of an ettiquette issue that some folks adopt to be "proper" (but are really being silly about). You know how some folks are. I always handle someone else's weapon with respect and care, but really, I wouldn't worry too much about actual damage.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate your input. I tend to worry a bit too much sometimes


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On a 1911 (especially a nice, high end one), it can screw up the trigger - your nice trigger that is crisp and breaks cleanly will slowly suck if you do that a lot. 

On any other gun - I still don't do it. No - 10 times on a Glock will do nothing. It's not a piece of China. However - it's sorta like: what if you got out of your car and slammed the car door as hard as humanly possible EVERYTIME you got out the car? Each and EVERY time... Would you do that? No, you wouldn't. And, if you had a friend who rode with you on the passenger side, and he did this every time, you'd get pretty pissed.

I have had to tell people up front who look at my guns not to do this - as I know they almost always do (if I don't tell them, they ALWAYS seem to do it - so, now I say it ahead of time). This leads to the "I didn't know that" response from them.

More than likely - you'd have to do it a lot to have it become an issue on more modern designs. However - 99 Glocks may have no issue with this, and yours may be the one that does due to doing this excessively. I did the same thing years and years ago (early 1990s) before I knew this. My Glocks never broke. Yours won't at 10x either. But, I'd just suggest not to do it anymore...


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The crack, if it happens, is almost certain to be indication of a flaw in the steel of the breech/bolt face. Those are bound to be rare; rare enough that a magnaflux check is not part of the manufacturing process. Death from exposure is statistically uncommon too; You can probably run around naked for years...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen pictures of Glocks online with a cracked slide from excessive dry firing. This pops up on occasion. The owners always claim that they did tens of thousands of dry fires, however. This from a gun that requires the gun to be dry fired just to take it apart. But, guns are machines - anything can break eventually. Just keep an eye on it. No need to baby it - it's not crystal. But, just use common sense....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> *I've seen pictures of Glocks online with a cracked slide from excessive dry firing.* This pops up on occasion. The owners always claim that they did tens of thousands of dry fires, however. This from a gun that requires the gun to be dry fired just to take it apart. But, guns are machines - anything can break eventually. Just keep an eye on it. No need to baby it - it's not crystal. But, just use common sense....


That is really hard to imagine or believe. I have quite literally dry fired one of my Glocks in the thousands of times. No damage and no problems because of this practice.

But you are correct in that anything that can happen, will at some point even if it is so rare as to not be a consideration.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Matt, I'm with the SouthernBoy, I'd be beyond stunned. Like I said, these things go through so many torture tests and have been through hell and back in so many ways that it's hard for me to believe releasing the slide on an empty chamber (for most quality pistols) is going to damage it. I would imagine you'd have to do it A LOT, like sitting for hours on end racking and releasing the slide, for it to finally damage the thing. Could it happen? Sure. But it's not very likely. *I really think it is more of an ettiquette issue that some folks adopt to be "proper"* (but are really being silly about). You know how some folks are. I always handle someone else's weapon with respect and care, but really, I wouldn't worry too much about actual damage.


I was brought up to always respect other people's property. This is how children learn to respect people by first respecting the things people own. I would never dream of doing something to someone else's property that I believed to be detrimental in any way. This is why I don't let friends and neighbors borrow my vehicles. I so damned anal about mine that I'd go nuts worrying own they might be operating them. Especially my car (personal driving machine). It has a manual transmission and frankly, most people do not know how to properly operate a manual.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I was brought up to always respect other people's property. This is how children learn to respect people by first respecting the things people own. I would never dream of doing something to someone else's property that I believed to be detrimental in any way. This is why I don't let friends and neighbors borrow my vehicles. I so damned anal about mine that I'd go nuts worrying own they might be operating them. Especially my car (personal driving machine). It has a manual transmission and frankly, most people do not know how to properly operate a manual.


Agreed. I was referring, in my statement you embolded, to those who take it a little too far. However, in a later statement in the same post, I stated that I always handle someone else's weapon with respect and care. I wouldn't really say something to someone who released the slide on one of my pistols, but I wouldn't release the slide on an empty chamber or dry fire their gun unless they said it was ok. Even then I wouldn't do it a lot. Probably just once to appease them.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

MattJC said:


> If someone did it 10 times to their pistol for argument sake would that gun exhibit any signs of damage?


 Huummmmm



> DirtyDog
> You keep asking for a number. You're not going to get one.


OK I try it:

Probably 17 1/2 times. More is good luck.
The trigger can only be pulled 250 times the trigger breaks probably after that apart.

So U should carefully unload the gun, oil it thick from in and outside, open the safe and put it way in the back there and never ever touch it again. This way the gun last forever at least longer than you live.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The machine is designed to have it's slide racked to the rear and/or have it's slide released in order to chamber a round.

The slide is slowed and the impact is lessened by the process of chambering a round. The machine is not designed to have it's slide released on an empty chamber having nothing to slow it's impact to the frame.

It's sort of like the recommendation against prolonged use of +p or +p+ ammunition which may shorten the service life on parts of the pistol. Or not changing your recoil spring as recommended by the manufacturer thus letting your slide speed increase which impacts harder on the pistol's frame, or other parts on the pistol, locking block, rails etc.... 

I would imagine some pistols and designs take it better than others like AR's or AK's, but I avoid the practice. I'm a believer that for every action there is a reaction.

To the OP, I definitely wouldn't worry about it, but would refrain from the practice if it were my pistol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that PT111Pro was on the Bullseye. It might even have something to do with shooting thousands of rounds through the gun. If the gun is going to be as fragile as to break the slide from closing on an empty chamber then so be it. I will consider it a lesson learned. I will take my business to a manufacturer that builds a more robust pistol. I think it is a non-issue in real world operation of the pistol, while it does give us all something to disagree about.:smt071
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Reading entire Treat from beginning to the end, considering that the questioner and treat opener actually owns a Glock makes me think.
Well – OK – I have a Gun since my birthday in 1973 and I don’t have a firearm from this particular manufacturer, but I have Beretta, Remington, Taurus, Smith & Wesson, H&R, H&K, Ruger, Walther. I don’t know how often I have dropped the slide on my guns, sure is I did it so often that if I would become a Dollar for each time that I did that, I could retire right now. Yes I still have my first firearm. It is a Walther PPK chambered in 7.62 mm and it is full functioning.
On my wish-list is a 1911 that I still don’t have, a Glock, CZ 75, M9 and a Bersa Thunder.
When I follow the treat and consider all written statements, so I become the conclusion out of this particular discussion, that I better not buy a firearm from Glock.
The Glock firearms seem to be way too fragile to handle. 
People here discuss honestly, like they would be serious, if a slide release on an empty chamber harms the gun after dropping it 10 times? Are you guys sure? Well if that is so, I replace the Glock gun on my wish-list with a Hi-Point C9. The Hi-Point seems to be the much better value than a Glock that is build so wacky that I have to fear that my slide breaks.
Just consider the violence when someone pulls the trigger when a round is in the chamber and the firearm slide get violently hard blown back and than forced by a heavy spring back in the closed position and perhaps the shooter does rapid fire.

No better buy a Hi-Point instead, they are much more reliable than a Glock. Or what should I think and learn after reading that treat?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PT111Pro said:


> Reading entire Treat from beginning to the end, considering that the questioner and treat opener actually owns a Glock makes me think.
> Well - OK - I have a Gun since my birthday in 1973 and I don't have a firearm from this particular manufacturer, but I have Beretta, Remington, Taurus, Smith & Wesson, H&R, H&K, Ruger, Walther. I don't know how often I have dropped the slide on my guns, sure is I did it so often that if I would become a Dollar for each time that I did that, I could retire right now. Yes I still have my first firearm. It is a Walther PPK chambered in 7.62 mm and it is full functioning.
> On my wish-list is a 1911 that I still don't have, a Glock, CZ 75, M9 and a Bersa Thunder.
> When I follow the treat and consider all written statements, so I become the conclusion out of this particular discussion, that I better not buy a firearm from Glock.
> ...


I hope YOU are joking, because some of the comments said above were said in jest by some of the posters... I hope you realize that....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Reading entire Treat from beginning to the end, considering that the questioner and treat opener actually owns a Glock makes me think.
> Well - OK - I have a Gun since my birthday in 1973 and I don't have a firearm from this particular manufacturer, but I have Beretta, Remington, Taurus, Smith & Wesson, H&R, H&K, Ruger, Walther. I don't know how often I have dropped the slide on my guns, sure is I did it so often that if I would become a Dollar for each time that I did that, I could retire right now. Yes I still have my first firearm. It is a Walther PPK chambered in 7.62 mm and it is full functioning.
> On my wish-list is a 1911 that I still don't have, a Glock, CZ 75, M9 and a Bersa Thunder.
> When I follow the treat and consider all written statements, so I become the conclusion out of this particular discussion, that I better not buy a firearm from Glock.
> ...


To be honest, and not to be rude, it is really hard to follow your train of thought. It's as if you're not American b/c you speak in broken English, and use sentence fragments, which makes it hard to comprehend what you're actually trying to say.

I think the main point to take away is this. Although it can damage your gun, releasing the slide on an empty chamber is not likely to break your gun unless you do it a lot, and by a lot I mean A LOT. The gun is designed to be used in a specific manner. If you use it in any way outside the intended function you will shorten the life of the gun. There is no definite time table or magic number for this potential failure, but the potential for damage does exist for ANY firearm with even normal use, let alone abnormal use.

If you want to buy a Hi Point, be my guest. At least you won't be out a lot of money when it breaks under normal conditions.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks again for your responses. 

I live in South Africa where getting a new gun is a VERY lengthy and difficult process unfortunately. Its such a ball ache we have to be careful. This is why I may come across as obsessively concerned with the well being of my guns.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

MattJC said:


> Thanks again for your responses.
> 
> I live in South Africa where getting a new gun is a VERY lengthy and difficult process unfortunately. Its such a ball ache we have to be careful. This is why I may come across as obsessively concerned with the well being of my guns.


Got it. The mantra should be: *Don't do anything stupid*. Then make 'stupid' as inclusive as possible.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCBHM
> To be honest, and not to be rude, it is really hard to follow your train of thought. It's as if you're not American b/c you speak in broken English, and use sentence fragments, which makes it hard to comprehend what you're actually trying to say.


Ohhh I'm sorry to make U difficulties t to read.


> GCBHM
> If you want to buy a Hi Point, be my guest.


No I don't need to buy a HI-Point. I have plenty of firearms from all kinds of brands in and around my house, but actually have also a Zastava M70 and 2 Hi-Points as low end guns too. 
I only said if there is an issue with Glock firearms, like it is discussed in this treat, than it would be better not to buy a Glock firearm. When I could not let go the slide on an empty chamber without breaking the gun sooner or later, - than -- every Hi-Point would be better.
I fore example have no Glock but I let go or slam since 1973 all my slides on all my weapons without a round in the chamber and never had a problem. And yes I have still all my firearms that I purchased since then, and every one of them is in good and ready to go condition. 
I exercise all my weapons at least in circles so that all the weapon had fired at least 150 rounds every quarter. Never had a problem because of letting the slide go on a empty gun. Well the most of mine are steal or aluminum guns. Glock ist made from rubber. May that's the difference but I doubt it, because I heard they pretty robust and reliable guns too.

BTW what about the Hi-Points. Did you ever have one, or do you only repeat what the industry let you know what you have to think about a certain product? I actually think on my own because that is fun to do and have 2 Hi-Points. A C9 and a 45 acp. Well there would be a lot to say about this guns but as a keep it in the car or boat and forget untill you (hopefully never) need it? They btw went bang every time I pulled it out and squeezed the trigger. What is wrong with that? 
I am soo glad that you again, don't understand what I am saying.

Thanks.

(I'm sorry for my english. That would be my last post here. Thank U everyone)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Ohhh I'm sorry to make U difficulties t to read.
> 
> No I don't need to buy a HI-Point. I have plenty of firearms from all kinds of brands in and around my house but actually have also a Zastava M70 and 2 Hi-Points as low end guns too.
> I only said if there is an issue with Glock firearms, like it is discussed in this treat, than it would be better not to buy a Glock firearm. When I could not let go the slide on an empty chamber without breaking the gun sooner or later, - than --every Hi-Point would be better.
> ...


Right. Well, to answer your question about owning a Hi Point, yes. I did own one and got rid of it b/c it is a piece of crap that I would not want to own for any reason. That said, I don't care if anyone else wants to waste their money on them.

There is no issue with Glocks on this subject. Like shipwreck said, a lot of things are said in jest. No need for apologies.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MattJC said:


> Thanks again for your responses.
> 
> I live in South Africa where getting a new gun is a VERY lengthy and difficult process unfortunately. Its such a ball ache we have to be careful. This is why I may come across as obsessively concerned with the well being of my guns.


I think I can pretty much assure you that you won't have any problems of the kind you raised in your original post with a Glock; or probably any other quality semi-auto handgun. The manufacturers tend to take a lot of things into consideration when designing and building their products and I would bet money this issue is one of them.

Glocks have a proven track record of reliability, strength, and durability here in the United States since their introduction to our market in the mid 80's. Millions have been sold and problems of any kind are rather few. I have owned 14 Glocks as best as I can recall and still own 8 of them. I have never had any problems of any consequence with any of them. I am not a Glock fanboy. I am a fan of things that work and work well.

You'll be fine. BTW, which Glock do you have (model and generation)?


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Southernboy

I have a Gen 3 G17 in OD.

I specifically chose the Gen 3 over Gen 4 due to personal preference. I love my 17!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two G17's. One is an earlier gen3 two pin version made in 1999 and one is a gen4.


----------



## vizioneer1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Watch this video at 4:00. In it the Walther technician many times over drops the slide on an empty chamber and dry fires it. As long as you don't make a habit of it your handgun is fine. Heck even if you did make a habit of it, it would be fine probably:


----------



## vizioneer1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Again, at 3:10 a Walther tech is function testing their new steel frame target pistol by dropping the slide on an empty chamber multiple times:


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

GCBHM said:


> What?


He saying if you do it to somebody else's gun you'll piss them off and you lose a friend


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

SouthernBoy said:


> That is really hard to imagine or believe. I have quite literally dry fired one of my Glocks in the thousands of times. No damage and no problems because of this practice.
> 
> But you are correct in that anything that can happen, will at some point even if it is so rare as to not be a consideration.


Yes, and the question/OP was about allowing the slide to "slam" home on an empty chamber by using the slide release,_ not dry firing._ I haven't gotten into the habit, and mostly ease the slide down, it just doesn't feel right. And I for one, would like to at least see documented pics rather than rely on "internet wisdom"..


----------

